# Alan Watts (Recommended Listening)



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the whole Alan Watts recordered collection and have been listening to it off and on for quite a while. I quit listening to it a few months ago and just recently started listening to it again yesterday. I have to say that Alan Watts is a genius to me and his way of thinking is just incredible.

I recommend you guys listening to some of his stuff. In a way it makes me feel much better, calm and helps me to think in a more positive way.

For those who don't know much about him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Watts


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks I downloaded some Alan Watts a while ago but never got around to listening to it. Will definitely put it on my mp3 player.


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

No problem, the whole collection is available on piratebay.

I would recommend getting Still the Mind if you dont have it.


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Good vids guys take a chance and check them out I don't think you will be sorry.


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I will listen.


----------

